# Seiko 7N42 battery change please.



## martinwilly (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the numpty post but I can't find the simple answer I need.

I just need somebody to change the battery on my Seiko military watch please. Got the battery already if that helps (Rayovac). Use or don't use.

Many thanks.

I'm in London, not that it matters much.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2016)

martinwilly said:


> I'm so sorry for the numpty post but I can't find the simple answer I need.
> 
> I just need somebody to change the battery on my Seiko military watch please. Got the battery already if that helps (Rayovac). Use or don't use.
> 
> ...


 just go to a good jewellers, NOT TIMPSONS !

i would do it for you but its a lot of postage just for a battery change


----------



## martinwilly (Sep 11, 2009)

I wasn't expecting that advice Bruce! I did buy a watch case opener but the keys don't seem to fit very well and I'm not keen to trash my watch.

Ok, I'll try the high street. Thanks Bruce.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

You could try putting tape over the back before using the caseback removal tool, which would protect it if you're nervous about scratching the watch. Also, I find turning the watch rather than trying to turn the tool works better. Simply line up the 3 tips of the tool into the slots on the case back (with the watch facing upwards) then press the watch firmly into the tool with your thumb on the glass, and turn the watch by it's lugs using your other hand. Also, it's a bit easier if you remove the strap or bracelet. Works every time for me, and I have never found a watch I can't open using this method, no matter how tight the back is fixed.

Seriously mate, it is well worth making the effort, you will save a load of money doing your own battery changes (especially as your collection grows...) :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2016)

martinwilly said:


> I wasn't expecting that advice Bruce! I did buy a watch case opener but the keys don't seem to fit very well and I'm not keen to trash my watch.
> 
> Ok, I'll try the high street. Thanks Bruce.


 sorry but what advice were you expecting? :biggrin:

happy to do it for you if you want :yes:



Davey P said:


> Works every time for me, and I have never found a watch I can't open using this method, no matter how tight the back is fixed.


 i got one this morning that i bet you couldn't open :angry: welded shut i think


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bruce said:


> i got one this morning that i bet you couldn't open :angry: welded shut i think


 I'll take that challenge mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2016)

Davey P said:


> I'll take that challenge mate :thumbsup:


 if i cant get it you are on as long as you remember that i have probably loosened it for you :rofl:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bruce said:


> if i cant get it you are on as long as you remember that i have probably loosened it for you :rofl:


 :laugh:


----------



## martinwilly (Sep 11, 2009)

Davey P said:


> You could try putting tape over the back before using the caseback removal tool, which would protect it if you're nervous about scratching the watch. Also, I find turning the watch rather than trying to turn the tool works better. Simply line up the 3 tips of the tool into the slots on the case back (with the watch facing upwards) then press the watch firmly into the tool with your thumb on the glass, and turn the watch by it's lugs using your other hand. Also, it's a bit easier if you remove the strap or bracelet. Works every time for me, and I have never found a watch I can't open using this method, no matter how tight the back is fixed.
> 
> Seriously mate, it is well worth making the effort, you will save a load of money doing your own battery changes (especially as your collection grows...) :thumbsup:


 Many thanks Davey. Ok, I'll man-up and have a go. I'll let you know how I get on. Vice plus leather belt seems a sensible start.



Bruce said:


> sorry but what advice were you expecting? :biggrin:
> 
> happy to do it for you if you want :yes:
> 
> i got one this morning that i bet you couldn't open :angry: welded shut i think


 I thought you'd all say "whatever you do, don't take it to a high-street jeweller!"


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

martinwilly said:


> Many thanks Davey. Ok, I'll man-up and have a go. I'll let you know how I get on. *Vice plus leather belt seems a sensible start.*


 Don't use a vice. What you wear though is up to you :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2016)

if you dont have the confidence to do it yourself and it has any sentimental value take it to a reputable watch repairer/ jeweler


----------

